# [SOLVED] Ethernet not detected in my windows 8.1 64



## Hieudts (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, my computer is dell t3400, motherboarid is OTP412 and ethernet is Broadcom 5754 Gigabit – 10/100/1000Mb/s ( not sure). I usually connect to the internet through wireless but today I have to connect internet through ethernet port. Of course, it's wasn't working. In Network Connections, Local area connection not showing up. And I can't find my ethernet device in Device Manager. There are no "unknown devices" in the device manager either.

I try to download driver (8.1 64 bit) in broadcom.com and use add legacy hardware function but nothing happened.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet not detected in my windows 8.1 64*








and welcome to the Forum

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## Hieudts (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Ethernet not detected in my windows 8.1 64*

Hi, this my device manager: http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv244/a13pct/devicemanager.jpg.

I hope it help solve the problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet not detected in my windows 8.1 64*

Look in BIOS and check that the Ethernet card is enabled


----------



## Hieudts (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Ethernet not detected in my windows 8.1 64*

Thank you, Old Rich. You really save my day. Thanks a lot! It's really a great help to me .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet not detected in my windows 8.1 64*

Yu are welcome . . I assume it was disabled?


----------



## Hieudts (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes. I forgot that I disabled it .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

